# Co Washing and Conditioning with Oils



## Dragonfly (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi everyone.

I'm going to start Co washing on Monday, and hopefully my hair will look better than what it does now.

I have a question that I hope Co washers can help me with.

If I deep condition with coconut or olive oil every week, is a silicon free conditioner capable of removing the oil. Or do I need to use a shampoo to remove the oil.

The last thing I want to do is create build up that a conditioner can't remove.

Also, does anyone incorporate a rinse of Apple Cider Vinegar after a co wash?

Thanks


----------



## divadoll (Oct 29, 2011)

You can't even get coconut oil out with 1 washing with shampoo, you won't get it out with conditioner.  It took me at least 3 washings shampoo to get coconut oil out.   I don't know why you''d need to use any deep conditioning however, using a conditioner to cleanse your hair, you don't need to deep condition at all.  

I have been doing this for 5 months now.  I add sweet almond oil to my conditioner, I think it is great.  I also add some chamomile hydrosol and if you don't have that, brew some strong chamomile tea.  The emulsifiers in the conditioner will incorporate both without a problem.  I make a big batch and I put it all into a large pump bottle for easy dispensing. Once every 2 weeks, I will use my liquid castile soap to keep my hair from getting heavy.  I think my hair starts to get too heavy after 2 weeks.  

One thing with washing with conditioners, you'll need to use a lot more than you would a shampoo. Adding the tea and chamomile tea will help stretch it out and also make your hair feel awesome! 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## katana (Oct 29, 2011)

Ive always wanted to CO wash, but conditioner really weighs down my hair and roots.

I have used coconut oil many, many times. Diva is right, conditioner only will not remove it!

It took me two shampoos to rinse it out but it left my hair very soft and nice looking after.

I have also used pure Shea butter, with good success. It also conditions your hair and leaves it smooth and soft. I can't recall if it rinsed out any easier though, as I havent used it since August. It probably took two shampoos as well.

Apple Cider vinegar is good to use when rinsing your hair once in awhile as is beer! LoL It doesn't leave your hair smelling like beer either. Any brand or bottle will do.

With CO washing, how do you keep your hair from being heavily weighed down?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2011)

Like I previously wrote^^  It will eventually weigh hair down but slowly.  I use a shampoo every 2-3 weeks to start fresh.  My 8yr old daughter also uses my concoction.  Her hair is finer than mine and so far, no problems for her.  She does only wash her hair every other day where I use mine every day, sometimes 2x a day.  I also use hair wax made with beeswax and shea butter to style my hair she doesn't so the residue from that is probably what is slowly building on my hair.  

Take the time to get and read the list of ingredients in WEN cleansing conditioner and try to match the conditioner with same ingredients.  If you wanna know how a good cleansing conditioner works, buy a bottle of WEN then try to make it because the stuff is NOT cheap.

Try using Sweet Almond oil.  This stuff washes away with water almost.  It's great for skin and hair.l

Quote Originally Posted by *katana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ive always wanted to CO wash, but conditioner really weighs down my hair and roots.

I have used coconut oil many, many times. Diva is right, conditioner only will not remove it!

It took me two shampoos to rinse it out but it left my hair very soft and nice looking after.

I have also used pure Shea butter, with good success. It also conditions your hair and leaves it smooth and soft. I can't recall if it rinsed out any easier though, as I havent used it since August. It probably took two shampoos as well.

Apple Cider vinegar is good to use when rinsing your hair once in awhile as is beer! LoL It doesn't leave your hair smelling like beer either. Any brand or bottle will do.

With CO washing, how do you keep your hair from being heavily weighed down?


----------



## katana (Oct 30, 2011)

I will have a look at WEN products. Thank you Diva.

My hair is quite fine, and with just one wash of getting conditioner on my roots, my hair lays a lot flatter on my head and is weighed down!


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 30, 2011)

Good advice - thank ladies

Here's two articles about WEN from the Beauty Brains
 



> How To Clean Your hair With Conditioner â€“ Beauty Brains
> 
> WEN is a line of cleansing conditioners created by a Hollywood hair stylist Chaz Dean. Dean believes that sulfates in most shampoos can be very damaging and stripping to hair so he created these cleansing conditioners to clean hair without stripping it. Can hair really be better off in the long run by cleansing with a conditioner. And if it does work, will a regular drugstore conditioner produce the same effect.
> 
> ...


   ...........................................................................................................................................

*Affiliate links removed.*


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried to copy her recipe but not entirely...

I skipped the wild cherry bark and used different conditioner.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 30, 2011)

There's no information that will explain whether you like a product or not because it is subjective.  I say give it a try and then find something that closely works like it.  I've not found one that works as well but close so I don't think that just any non-silicone conditioner would work as well.


----------



## Dragonfly (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm finding that my hair feels quite dry now that I'm only using a silicon free conditioner.

I have a lot of coconut oil so I'd like to use that to help get my hair in better condition.

Does anyone use coconut oil or another oil mixed into their conditioner or do they apply the oil prior to the co wash?


----------



## divadoll (Oct 31, 2011)

Like I previously mentioned^^^  I add sweet almond oil to my conditioner.  The link I supplied is how to create a dupe of WEN and WEN doesn't leave your hair dry.  I'm currently using it as a benchmark product for my attempts to copy it.  Adding sweet almond oil will eliminate the need for coconut oil.  Sweet almond is not as greasy and the excess will rinse nicely away with water, unlike coconut oil. 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm finding that my hair feels quite dry now that I'm only using a silicon free conditioner.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 1, 2011)

Appreciate the advice Diva.

However, due to a lack of funds and an abundance of coconut oil/olive oil, I'm only trying to learn how to incorporate CO with coconut or olive oil.

Maybe if Santa brings me some Sweet Almond Oil or other products, I can experiment with them at that point.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2011)

Sweet almond oil is readily available at E Indian stores for every modest price of $4 for a small bottle.  You can use it as moisturizer and you can also use it for cooking.  You can use it to remove makeup.  If you have olive oil, add a small amount of olive oil to your conditioner and see how that works.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 1, 2011)

I mostly CO-wash with Inecto coconut conditioner, which is super cheap and light with little coconut oil content! For intensive conditioning I blend one part pure coconut oil with two parts of Inecto conditioner then turban and leave overnight. This rinses out with water well enough for me (I have curly hair) or any residue is easily removed with more Inecto. There are girls on the Long Hair Community who use straight coconut oil as a pre-wash and CO-wash it out, IIRC the key is to only use a small amount of coconut oil, pre-dilute the conditioner slightly, plenty of agitation then leave the conditioner on to absorb the oil for a few minutes. Conditioner actually removes oils better than shampoo because they contain large amounts of cationic surfactants which are designed to help oil mix with water in the formulation. Shampoos contain anionic surfactants, the same ones as in dish soap in a much weaker solution. Just think how much dish soap and hot water you need to get a greasy oven tray clean - and how much that strips your skin if you don't wear gloves or follow with lashings of hand cream.

I use coconut oil as opposed to any other plant oil because research shows it is the best absorbed into the hair shaft. I dilute it with conditioner as this aids with spreading an oil which is solid at room temperature, yup I did have lumps of pure coconut oil all the way through my hair the winter before I tried this!! Unlike *Divadoll* my hair is damaged so it definitely benefits from occasional deep treatments. However using a light conditioner such as Inecto means I do not need to use harsh sulphates or alkaline castille soap, both of these aggravate my dermatitis so I am thankful! I don't use wash off conditioner in the usual way at all as I find this a waste of product, water and time; instead I use Garnier Fructis Repair &amp; Shine (Triple Nutrition in the US) after every wash as this is rich in palm oil. No reason why you could not emulate this by simply adding a little olive oil to your light CO-wash conditioner. Do this only in small batches tho because you are knocking off the balance of preservatives.

HTH!


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 1, 2011)

Great info Firefox - thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2011)

My hair is not damaged because I use the products that I do but I dye my hair every 4-5 weeks and heat style almost every day and once a year, I perm.  My hair is healthy using sweet almond oil.  If you can get coconut oil out of your hair without shampooing 3x then that's great.  Non-silicon conditioners alone leave my hair dry and stiff.  I could not stand it, its actually worst than shampoo alone.  



> Originally Posted by *Firefox7275* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mostly CO-wash with Inecto coconut conditioner, which is super cheap and light with little coconut oil content! For intensive conditioning I blend one part pure coconut oil with two parts of Inecto conditioner then turban and leave overnight. This rinses out with water well enough for me (I have curly hair) or any residue is easily removed with more Inecto. There are girls on the Long Hair Community who use straight coconut oil as a pre-wash and CO-wash it out, IIRC the key is to only use a small amount of coconut oil, pre-dilute the conditioner slightly, plenty of agitation then leave the conditioner on to absorb the oil for a few minutes. Conditioner actually removes oils better than shampoo because they contain large amounts of cationic surfactants which are designed to help oil mix with water in the formulation. Shampoos contain anionic surfactants, the same ones as in dish soap in a much weaker solution. Just think how much dish soap and hot water you need to get a greasy oven tray clean - and how much that strips your skin if you don't wear gloves or follow with lashings of hand cream.
> 
> ...


 Its good that you got the information that agreed with what you wanted to hear.  You weren't really going to accept anything contradictory anyways.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great info Firefox - thanks!


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 1, 2011)

No offense or criticism was intended by mentioning your name. It's kinda funny that you and I could not have more different hair histories if we tried - mine is wrecked from 'reverse perms' (wet hair/ ponytail/ hairspray) plus irregular colouring, plus a haircare routine that was nothing but sulphates and silicones ... my saving grace was no heat styling! Coconut and palm oil have me six months out from my last trim without dry ends or splits, but at least a year away from being where you have got your crowning glory to. My face likes sweet almond oil, so perhaps I can go that route with my hair eventually?
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hair is not damaged because I use the products that I do but I dye my hair every 4-5 weeks and heat style almost every day and once a year, I perm.  My hair is healthy using sweet almond oil.  If you can get coconut oil out of your hair without shampooing 3x then that's great.  Non-silicon conditioners alone leave my hair dry and stiff.  I could not stand it, its actually worst than shampoo alone.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 1, 2011)

You HIGHLIGHTED my name to make it stand out.  I can only expect that the post is directed at me.  

My hair is in good condition because what I am using is working for me.  Obviously the products you are using is not helping therefore you require further conditioning.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 2, 2011)

If I direct a post at someone other than the OP I usually quote as I have here; if I am referring to another forum member I embolden their name so they can read if they choose to do so. That is standard practice on some forums, I am genuinely sorry if it reads as a criticism or offense here. My current routine IS working for both my hair and purse but curly girls tend to be dryer than straight plus I am still growing out the damage from the past: even WEN cannot glue the hairs that snapped off back together! I totally accept cutting the damage out would make the most sense but I need to be able to put my hair up for work and two weddings I am in next year.



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You HIGHLIGHTED my name to make it stand out.  I can only expect that the post is directed at me.
> 
> My hair is in good condition because what I am using is working for me.  Obviously the products you are using is not helping therefore you require further conditioning.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 2, 2011)

Nothing glues hair back together.

Please don't take offense to posts that are responding directly to your that contractict yours.  You seem to want to voice your own opinion and not be able to tolerate someone elses when it is different from your own.  Forums are discussions and not testimonials to 1 opinion.


----------



## Firefox7275 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am not offended, hun, I was actually concerned I had offended you by coming over wrong! Your experience of your hair type is as valid as mine of my hair type, I haven't suggested you change your routine I made suggestions to the OP based on the oils she has available and her wish to use them. I am totally confused, where does the intolerance come into it?
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nothing glues hair back together.
> 
> Please don't take offense to posts that are responding directly to your that contractict yours.  You seem to want to voice your own opinion and not be able to tolerate someone elses when it is different from your own.  Forums are discussions and not testimonials to 1 opinion.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 2, 2011)

Minor update â€“ I tried your suggestions Firefox â€“ and my hair looks fabulous!                                                                                                             Very soft, manageable and my scalp isnâ€™t oily at all.                                                                                                                                                I plan on following this routine every other day from now on.

*Diva â€“ you owe Firefox an apology!*

You and I both know that the only reason you were combative with her is that she responded with information that I was seeking â€“ and that I thanked her.

It is glaringly apparent that anytime I start a thread, you do your best to hijack it.

Twice I tried to turn this thread back to co washing with coconut/olive oil and you become increasingly agitated. And of course you would turn the thread back to your opinions that I clearly wasnâ€™t interested in.

Last time I checked I have the right not to take someoneâ€™s advice/suggestions.

By the way, who are you to tell me what to spend my money on?

Quite interesting that you told Firefox: â€œYou become upset when no one caves to your ideas, and you have the adacity to accuse other You seem to want to voice your own opinion and not be able to tolerate someone elses when it is different from your own.  Forums are discussions and not testimonials to 1 opinion.â€

Diva - you are the master of hijacking threads and dominating them with your opinion(s). Were you looking in a mirror when you chose these words?!

By the way, Firefox gives great advice on hair. I was hoping she would post her opinions as her advice was exactly what I needed to hear.

Perhaps in the future you will ignore peopleâ€™s comments if they donâ€™t resonate with you â€“ just as I have done with yours.

And I hope that you reflect back on this thread and recognize your obnoxious behaviour.

In the future, kindly refrain from posting on a thread I start. Or learn to behave better.

By the way, just because you are a mod does not give you the right to abuse that privilege.

I wonder what Tony would say after he sees that you have offended two people on one thread.

I wonder what potential advertisers would think when they recognize a mod that enjoys a double standard â€“ â€œdo as I say, not as I do.â€

Interesting to know if advertisers read through the threads. Would they want to invest advertisement money once they clearly see a mod offending members and driving them away from Mut â€“ leads to products/services not being purchased.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 2, 2011)

Noone is TELLING you what to do Carolyn.  You only wanted to hear what you wanted to hear.  You might as well have asked who agreed with you rather than differing opinions. 



> Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Minor update â€“ I tried your suggestions Firefox â€“ and my hair looks fabulous!                                                                                                             Very soft, manageable and my scalp isnâ€™t oily at all.                                                                                                                                                I plan on following this routine every other day from now on.
> ...


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 10, 2011)

I just saw this video on youtube about using coconut oil in your hair and she loves it.  I immediately thought of you and this thread and wanted to share it with you,


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing Jeannie. I've been mixing 1/4 cup Suave conditioner with a tsp of coconut oil, as my rince out conditioner.

Then, just before I style my hair, I apply a tsp of the mixture back into my hair as a leave in.

I have to tell you that my hair is fabulous! Much healthier looking and finally soft to touch.


----------



## jeanarick (Nov 11, 2011)

I may have to give that a try.  My hair is really dry from all the processing.  I've been using a Brazilian Keratin Oil daily that has helped and a conditioning mask with Olive oil in it once a week.  My hair is better, but still not as soft as I'd like it.


----------



## LaraLove (Nov 30, 2011)

this is so great! i've tried jojoba, shea butter, and other natural remedies but all seem to weigh down my hair and have this strange residue left over.

I'm going to try the sweet almond oil though... how long do you leave it in? Do you recommend putting it from root to tip?


----------



## divadoll (Nov 30, 2011)

Almond oil is very light.  I usually just add it to my conditioner, I usually wet my hair, apply the conditioner, deal with the rest of my shower then I wash rinse out my hair.  I suppose that's about 10-15min.  If you are thinking of using the almond oil as an oil mask, you can leave it on for how ever long you want before shampooing it out...maybe even overnight.


----------



## pemaom (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi!  I used to use coconut oil a lot in my hair (still use it for my body- love it) and would be very oily and weighed down by it.  What I found now works for me is a regimen of Euro Organic Oil (left on for an hour or so while I do chores around the house) do one dry wash and then one wet wash with ACV shampoo and then a light conditioning with Pearl Essence Creme Rinse.  I guess if you get super oily you could skip the creme rinse.  These are all Morrocco Method products.  The Euro Organic Oil is such an amazing oil!  It doesn't overstimulate the sebaceous glands yet it still promotes healthy hair growth and it protects and nourishes hair big time!  I haven't found any other product to work so well and be so natural and pure with their ingredients!  I'm sure you'll love them if you try them!


----------



## divadoll (Dec 13, 2011)

so whats in it?



> Originally Posted by *pemaom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I used to use coconut oil a lot in my hair (still use it for my body- love it) and would be very oily and weighed down by it.  What I found now works for me is a regimen of Euro Organic Oil (left on for an hour or so while I do chores around the house) do one dry wash and then one wet wash with ACV shampoo and then a light conditioning with Pearl Essence Creme Rinse.  I guess if you get super oily you could skip the creme rinse.  These are all Morrocco Method products.  The Euro Organic Oil is such an amazing oil!  It doesn't overstimulate the sebaceous glands yet it still promotes healthy hair growth and it protects and nourishes hair big time!  I haven't found any other product to work so well and be so natural and pure with their ingredients!  I'm sure you'll love them if you try them!


----------



## pemaom (Dec 20, 2011)

The Euro Organic Oil is has a blend of wild-crafted organic oils that boast restoring the natural pH balance of the scalp and promote healthy hair growth.  These include: Sunflower, Almond, Apricot, Avocado and Jojoba Oils.  It also contains extracts of Bhringaraj, Brahmi, Neem, Amla, Sage, Lavender, White Rose, Frankincense and Myrrh.  Hand-picked St. Johns Wort flowers are infused in cold pressed olive oil as well.  These ingredients are all organic.


----------



## Bluezzlover (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi!

 I stumbled on this page while looking for some info on co washing for a dry scalp I have super straight hair, not terribly fine but it seems to be getting thinner as I'm aging! My scalp is really dry in the winter and I find that all the washing with shampoos is adding to the problem. I thought I would try co washing to see if it might help, but wasn't sure where to start.

Thanks for the info on the MM Euro organic oil! I love that the oils are organic and wild crafted, I like keeping things as natural as possible! The fact that it's nourishing &amp; promotes hair growth sounds like this may be just what I'm looking for! That followed up with the Pearl Essence as a co wash sounds like a plan...

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 29, 2012)

I just started co-washing. Its been about 6 days. I started with the sample of Wen that came in MyGlam bag. Then I was reading different blogs for the best conditioners and one of them said Dove so I've been using that.

I have curly hair and I also have dry scalp in the winter. The first few days I didn't really notice any sort of improvement and my scalp got worse. But I decided that I wanted to do it for at least a week before I made the decision to stop. Well, I'm glad I stuck with it. My scalp has gotten better and my hair is softer and curlier. I haven't used coconut oil or anything like that, just the Wen conditioner for 2 days then the Dove conditioner now for about 2 days, and I used another conditioner for one day. And I skipped washing all together for one day. Overall I'm pretty happy so far. It does take a lot of conditioner to really cleanse the scalp but I love the results so far. I think I'm going to stick with it. I did read that most  ppl who co-wash shampoo their hair approx. once a month so I'll prob do that. But I want to give it at least a month to really see what benefit it has for my hair.


----------



## divadoll (Jan 29, 2012)

You don't need any coconut oil.  The OP was just using regular silicone free conditioner, not a product labeled -cleansing conditioner.  I love wen but its soooo expensive.  I use wen about 1x a month and use my cheap silicone-free condition to wash my hair every day. 

 



> Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started co-washing. Its been about 6 days. I started with the sample of Wen that came in MyGlam bag. Then I was reading different blogs for the best conditioners and one of them said Dove so I've been using that.
> 
> I have curly hair and I also have dry scalp in the winter. The first few days I didn't really notice any sort of improvement and my scalp got worse. But I decided that I wanted to do it for at least a week before I made the decision to stop. Well, I'm glad I stuck with it. My scalp has gotten better and my hair is softer and curlier. I haven't used coconut oil or anything like that, just the Wen conditioner for 2 days then the Dove conditioner now for about 2 days, and I used another conditioner for one day. And I skipped washing all together for one day. Overall I'm pretty happy so far. It does take a lot of conditioner to really cleanse the scalp but I love the results so far. I think I'm going to stick with it. I did read that most  ppl who co-wash shampoo their hair approx. once a month so I'll prob do that. But I want to give it at least a month to really see what benefit it has for my hair.


----------



## Hezzie (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh I know. I was just simply commenting on my new routine.
 



> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You don't need any coconut oil.  The OP was just using regular silicone free conditioner, not a product labeled -cleansing conditioner.  I love wen but its soooo expensive.  I use wen about 1x a month and use my cheap silicone-free condition to wash my hair every day.


----------



## Moreta (Mar 4, 2012)

My scalp is dry most winters.  We heat with wood and the air gets really dry.  A friend recomended the same for me and it has made a big difference.  Not just with the dryness but no more flyaway hair! or hair so flat it had no life in it.  I hope you had a chance to try the Euro oil, CO washing, esp in winter has been great for my scalp and my hair!


----------



## thejamilfresh06 (Mar 12, 2012)

I apologize beforehand about my lack of knowledge on the co-washing subject. That is due mainly to the fact that I don't really use conditioner all that much . I do, however, have a wealth of information on conditioning with oils. I only use oils after I wash and condition (when I condition), but especially if I haven't conditioned. I agree with a couple of the previous posters, euro oil is amazing hair conditioner. It leaves the hair feeling soft. I also use a lot of lesser known brands by GNC and Henna Sooq. I would have to say, the best oils to condition the hair are virgin coconut oil (very light and not very greasy), extra virgin olive oil (great for deep conditioning), jojoba oil (just all around AWESOME!), and grape seed oil (another all around awesome oil). It's best to use oils on damp or wet hair and then braid it and/or put it in a bun, especially during deep conditioning sessions. Also, I put carrier oils (such as jojoba or grape seed), water, and a little bit of hair-friendly essential oil into a small spray bottle when I'm in a rush or to tame my crazy hair or to just dampen it without having to stick my whole head under the faucet. I don't use hair products with chemicals (no SLS or silicon...no chemicals) so the final product may be very different when you use natural oils to condition. I'm sure you'll love them though if you get crazy serious


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 12, 2012)

Please enlighten me on co-washing. My hair can use all the help it can get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my hair sucks!! but grateful to have hair lol


----------



## StormCrow (May 12, 2012)

Co-washing saved my hair after I very nearly had to have it cut off before it all fell out, thanks to a single, devastating (in more ways than one), radioactive iodine treatment for an overactive thyroid.

It became frizzy, brittle, even 'crunchy' to the touch, you could say, particularly in the mornings.  Everywhere I looked, more and more of my hair seemed to litter the floors.  I stubbornly refused to cut it - it's below waist length.  Immediately prior to the medical treatment, it had always been impossibly thick and strong, and, despite my ill health, it never once affected my hair. I guess the fact that it had been 'impossibly thick' might have been a saving grace, in a way, or I could have been bald by then.

In any event, one day I stopped crying and determined to see if I could search the net for a remedy.  There are plenty of 'remedies' out there - and I tried practically all of them, to no avail.

The day I stumbled upon "CO" on a blog site, was the day things changed dramatically. Not knowing what 'CO' meant, while reading all the rave reviews about it, I had to google, ":what does co hair method mean?" and found a site that discussed co-washing in detail - and in English - rather than slang and 'jargon-ese'.

It seemed like the most logical thing in the world to me, so I raced into the shower and promptly washed my hair with lashings of conditioner - twice. 

Then, while it was still dripping wet, I rubbed the tiniest amount of raw, unrefined shea butter (had a bucket of the stuff on hand to help relieve maddeningly itchy skin) into the tips of my fingers and rubbed it through the very ends of my hair first, then half way up the shaft...and then combed it with a wide tooth comb (it seemed to glide effortlessly through my tangled hair) and let it dry naturally.

(Sometimes, the night before I co-wash, I'll smear my scalp and hair liberally with shea butter, then throw on a shower cap and sleep with it on..it washes out cleanly and beautifully with conditioner...it truly does!)

I cried again when it was dry. From sheer joy.  Because it not only felt healthy again, it felt better than before I ever got sick....just like it did when I was a kid - silky soft and clean and fresh and bouncy!  Over the months, the thickness of my hair has begun to return, making me doubly joyously happy.  I'm prone to bursting into song at the drop of a hat now, any place, any time lol

That was several months ago and I've never looked back and never touched shampoo again.  Just conditioner and shea butter and that's it.  I don't even need to use a hot iron or silicons to flatten and 'tame' it anymore, because it's perfectly, naturally relaxed and frizz-free.

So if anyone's having any doubts about co-washing and not using shampoo again, I can assure you that it's the gentlest, most effective and healthiest thing you can do for your hair.

And let's not forget that conditioners _do_ contain cleansing agents anyway, albeit a small amount.

I also just use cheap, 'frequent use' or 'everyday use' conditioners because you have to use a lot more of it than shampoo, but it's worth it.  I usually buy them in bulk-size pump bottles for around $3.00 a bottle.

For those who want to try using the shea butter like I do, raw, unrefined shea butter can be obtained from soap making suppliers online as well as health food stores (although it will usually be more expensive from health food stores).  Some feel that unrefined shea butter 'stinks', but to me, it just smells like licorice or aniseed.  The smell doesn't transfer to your hair, so even if you don't like it, you don't have to worry about it.

Hope this info helps those who might be feeling a little timid about trying co-washing for the first time.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 14, 2012)

Wow... Sounds like you had a great experience with co-washing. By chance, do you remember the site you came across? I really want to learn more. My hair is thick, but very frizzy, dry and brittle. 



> Originally Posted by *StormCrow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The day I stumbled upon "CO" on a blog site, was the day things changed dramatically. Not knowing what 'CO' meant, while reading all the rave reviews about it, I had to google, ":what does co hair method mean?" and found a site that discussed co-washing in detail - and in English - rather than slang and 'jargon-ese'.


----------



## magosienne (May 21, 2012)

If you applied too much, yes a gentle shampoo will be needed, if not then i suppose it wouldn't be. It's up to you and your hair's status. I prefer shampoos because i know i can really focus on my roots which don't need the extra oil, while i will lightly wash the excess of my lengths which are dry. It saves me from conditioning, what i spend in shampoo i don't spend in conditioners.


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 9, 2012)

I have really coarse, thick, curly hair and it _hates_ coconut oil but loves sweet almond oil. :] I'd recommend both, but wouldn't recommend either on wet hair. Both make my hair have that gross constantly wet gelled up look (when I used them on damp hair.) It's all up to you though, everyone's hair is different! A lot of people swear by using oils with wet hair, mine just happens to look icky whenever I do.


----------



## lipo4ka (Jun 9, 2012)

I use hot oil treatment once a week in cold seasons and at least twice a week in the summer,because high temperature of air dries out my hair.


----------

